# Fish diet



## Oblivious (Jul 21, 2018)

SO I recently switched to eating mainly fish and vegetables
now when I say eat fish I mean talpia and salmon  
around 1000 calories worth of salmon and some 1000 worth of talpia 
and 2 protien shakes of 250 each shake so my total is like 2500
added 500 on top of random stuff that I eat, because I need the carbs or ill pass out in the gym
Im currently back down to 204( water free, i took lasix a few days ago to check)
Im 5"11
Also I am on 500mg of test, 0.5 Adex 3 times weekly and 1000 IU's of HCG'

I noticed that my weight is still going up while my fat is melting off like ice
do you guys think its anything about the fish ?


----------



## Jin (Jul 21, 2018)

It's the tilapia. 100%.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 21, 2018)

The answer is no. You are not losing weight because you are eating more fish. You are losing weight because you are eating less than your maintenance calories. You could eat pork, chicken or beef and get the same weight lose.

PS: Taking lasix just to keep your water gain in check is careless. Diuretics are not something to play with, especially to counter the effects of your self inflicted water gains. Use an AI.


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 21, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> The answer is no. You are not losing weight because you are eating more fish. You are losing weight because you are eating less than your maintenance calories. You could eat pork, chicken or beef and get the same weight lose.
> 
> PS: Taking lasix just to keep your water gain in check is careless. Diuretics are not something to play with, especially to counter the effects of your self inflicted water gains. Use an AI.


Ive used it maybe twice, its not a regular thing


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 21, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> The answer is no. You are not losing weight because you are eating more fish. You are losing weight because you are eating less than your maintenance calories. You could eat pork, chicken or beef and get the same weight lose.
> 
> PS: Taking lasix just to keep your water gain in check is careless. Diuretics are not something to play with, especially to counter the effects of your self inflicted water gains. Use an AI.


Again Im not losing weight, im gaining, My weight still goes up but granted slower, but I noticed my fat is melting off. 
I was thinking maybe its the lack of carbs in the fish, maybe its driving me into ketosis
It feels like i cant eat way more fish than any other meat, yet get way more calories out of, and no matter how much of it I eat I still wake up a bt leaner the next day


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Again Im not losing weight, im gaining, My weight still goes up but granted slower, but I noticed my fat is melting off.
> I was thinking maybe its the lack of carbs in the fish, maybe its driving me into ketosis
> It feels like i cant eat way more fish than any other meat, yet get way more calories out of, and no matter how much of it I eat I still wake up a bt leaner the next day



Yes it's the lack of carbs in the fish as opposed to the abundance of them in chicken and beef. Definitely drove you into ketosis. For sure.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 21, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Again Im not losing weight, im gaining, My weight still goes up but granted slower, but I noticed my fat is melting off.
> I was thinking maybe its the lack of carbs in the fish, maybe its driving me into ketosis
> It feels like i cant eat way more fish than any other meat, yet get way more calories out of, and no matter how much of it I eat I still wake up a bt leaner the next day




You are eating vegetables and getting carbs. You are not in ketosis. I am guessing that you looked at the keto diet for 2 minutes and self diagnosed yourself as being in ketosis. Dig a little deeper and you will understand how you are not.

The answer is still no. You are not losing fat because of your increase in fish consumption.


You have a lot to learn but I am not the first here to tell you that.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 21, 2018)

Tilapia isnt even a real fish.....:32 (18):
Thats a poor mans choice of fake fish
When was the last time u heard a fisherman say lets go catch some tilapia????  Never, u wont find it in a sea or lake.....


----------



## snake (Jul 21, 2018)

WTF, a fish diet? That's what you eat when your stranded on a deserted island and there's no cattle walking around.


----------



## andy (Jul 21, 2018)

it's the calories.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

I like fish..


----------



## Viduus (Jul 21, 2018)

You’re current Mr. Olympia is pretty big on tilapia, “thins the skin”...

He gets ridiculed for it too.

hmm, is your name Phil by chance?

(I don’t eat much fish but I wish I did. I do believe humans have such a long history with it that we have to have a special place for it biologically - who knows..)


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 21, 2018)

2000 calories of just fish is a ton you realize right around 18 fillets that would equal

i highly doubt you are consuming that much fish

if you are it’s deep fried or breaded etc and thats going to be more carbs then protein and really just a shit diet if that’s the case


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 22, 2018)

You are also going to have huge issues with Mercury if you eat salmon daily dum dum


----------



## Spongy (Jul 22, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> You are also going to have huge issues with Mercury if you eat salmon daily dum dum



Depends on the type of salmon and source, but definitely a concern!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Depends on the type of salmon and source, but definitely a concern!



No source talk on the board. Please read the forum rules.


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Depends on the type of salmon and source, but definitely a concern!


anabolicsalmon.orgy


----------



## stonetag (Jul 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> You’re current Mr. Olympia is pretty big on tilapia, “thins the skin”...
> 
> He gets ridiculed for it too.
> 
> ...



There is a connection between humans and fish for as long as humans have existed, couldn't explain it, but its there. Got to agree with FD, Talapia are considered an invasive species in most parts of the world. They are massively easy, and cheap to raise from an aquaculture prospective, hence the market being flooded with them.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 22, 2018)

stonetag said:


> There is a connection between humans and fish for as long as humans have existed, couldn't explain it, but its there. Got to agree with FD, Talapia are considered an invasive species in most parts of the world. They are massively easy, and cheap to raise from an aquaculture prospective, hence the market being flooded with them.



We fished for them in dirty canals when I was a kid. I just think of stagnant water when I think about eating them now.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> We fished for them in dirty canals when I was a kid. I just think of stagnant water when I think about eating them now.



I did a lot of things in dirty canals when I was a kid...lol


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> We fished for them in dirty canals when I was a kid. I just think of stagnant water when I think about eating them now.



Talking about nasty water, yeah me and my brother used to go fishing every day we got the chance at a pond in the cow pasture behind our house.  I could never stand the taste of fish, looking back on it now the only reason I had a pole for fish instead of a gun for the cows LOL Was to spend some time with my big brother, he would eat everything we caught for the day including even carp with those razor sharp fins on their back. yuck lmao!!

 I'm more of a surf hold the turf kind of guy, but I sure do love the ocean and the water in general.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I did a lot of things in dirty canals when I was a kid...lol



Shit, I still do things in dirty canals...especially if it smells like fish.:32 (18):


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2018)

Fish swim in both their excrement and yours. Why would anyone want to eat that?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/322522.php

  Eat FISH, Snake!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/322493.php?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=gplus

I'm still not a fan of Talapia. I'll continue to stick with Cod, Salmon, Rockfish, and other wild caught fish.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 24, 2018)

Talapia is like the crack whore of fish...


----------



## Jin (Jul 24, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Talapia is like the crack whore of fish...



Agree. 

It's awesome every so often.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 24, 2018)

Salmons always a good choice.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 24, 2018)

Love pretty much all seafood, i mainly stick to cod, salmon, flounder.  Toss in shrimp and muscles too for a change up in seafood.  Oh and crab and scallops. 

Ohhh tuna steaks are really damn good too.


----------



## Sohoguy (Sep 18, 2018)

This is quite a bit of fish.  Even though fish is a very healthy protein  source, too much of a good thing isn't necessarily more healthy.  You  may want to try to provide more variation on your proteins plus add more  vegetables to your diet.


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 3, 2018)

A good quality fish isn't bad. A bit pricey, but a couple trips to the Bahamas a year and your all set. I like to know what I'm getting when it comes to seafood.

In 3 oz. of yellowfin *tuna steak there are 110 calories, .5 g of fat and 24.78 g of protein.

*Spiny Lobster: (163g) calories 233, calories from fat 29, total fat 3g, *saturated fat 0g, trans fat 0g, cholesterol 147mg, sodium 370mg, total carbohydrate 5g, dietary fiber 0g, sugars 0g, protein 43g, *


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

Tb1836 said:


> A good quality fish isn't bad. A bit pricey, but a couple trips to the Bahamas a year and your all set. I like to know what I'm getting when it comes to seafood.
> 
> In 3 oz. of yellowfin *tuna steak there are 110 calories, .5 g of fat and 24.78 g of protein.
> 
> *Spiny Lobster: (163g) calories 233, calories from fat 29, total fat 3g, *saturated fat 0g, trans fat 0g, cholesterol 147mg, sodium 370mg, total carbohydrate 5g, dietary fiber 0g, sugars 0g, protein 43g, *



So it’s cheaper to fly to the Bahamas and fish a couple times a year than to just buy fish?

are you going to try to sell me a timeshare?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 3, 2018)

You can crash on my couch if you pay for my seat


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 3, 2018)

Caught some Bonito first time couples weeks ago was pretty good for fish !


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 3, 2018)

It is only a hour to hour and a half boat ride from here. A good escape and an easy way to put a couple hundred pounds of good quality fish in the freezer. That with a mix of lobster and some other fish, well worth the trip.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilapia is garbage.. and being it’s not native species here, it’s just farmed garbage filler. 
Way better whitefish options out there.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Tb1836 said:


> It is only a hour to hour and a half boat ride from here. A good escape and an easy way to put a couple hundred pounds of good quality fish in the freezer. That with a mix of lobster and some other fish, well worth the trip.



I have a buddy who does this every year. He says they get so sick of eating spiny lobster that when he gets back he wont touch shellfish for two months


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I have a buddy who does this every year. He says they get so sick of eating spiny lobster that when he gets back he wont touch shellfish for two months



This is true for me as well. I prefer the tuna and hog snapper grouper and wahoo myself. I eat lobster like 2 - 3 times a year. Usually it has to be in a soup o red chowder.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 3, 2018)

Tb1836 said:


> It is only a hour to hour and a half boat ride from here. A good escape and an easy way to put a couple hundred pounds of good quality fish in the freezer. That with a mix of lobster and some other fish, well worth the trip.



yea that’s the way to do it if you live anywhere near the ocean


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 3, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> yea that’s the way to do it if you live anywhere near the ocean



For sure.  This is the main reason a good diet come as pretty easy for me. I can eat fish all the time. Cautious of mercury. It's the exercise portion that is difficult. Main reason is the fact of knowing or coming up with a good routine.


----------



## white ape (Apr 10, 2019)

stonetag said:


> There is a connection between humans and fish for as long as humans have existed, couldn't explain it, but its there. Got to agree with FD, Talapia are considered an invasive species in most parts of the world. They are massively easy, and cheap to raise from an aquaculture prospective, hence the market being flooded with them.



This is an interesting concept, a connection between fish and man. Why would that be? What has led you to this conclusion? Genuinely interested.


----------



## white ape (Apr 10, 2019)

Tilapia is a dirty nasty fish. You should do some research on better options IMO


----------



## Cslogger515 (Apr 10, 2019)

I eat yellow fin tuna steaks and salmon everyday. Tuna steaks are pry my favorite. I season it different everyday doesn’t have the fishy taste. Give tuna steaks a try if you get tired of tilapia. I wouldn’t be able to eat tilapia everyday. Just got done eating this steak it was awesome never gets old.


----------



## CJ (Apr 10, 2019)

That looks GOOOOOOOOD!!! :32 (13):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 11, 2019)

I once maxed out a credit card just on fresh fish..It was my fish card lol Fish gets you shredded and you feel light no matter how much u eat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 11, 2019)

arent u the guy that was doing that anvr25 shit?


----------

